# Can I downgrade a motorhome from 3,850kg to 3,500kg?



## 118532 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi all,

My wife and I spent ages looking for a 'van with the layout we wanted at the price we could pay and thought we had found it in the form of a 2002 Burstner. However, the sellers had made a mistake on the listing, and just before we were due to pay we saw on the log book that it has a MTPLM of 3,850kg. License restrctions limit us to 3,500kg.

We've been told that it's possible to downgrade the MTPLM, and that in fact some 3,500kg models are the same mechanically as 3,850kg models of the same type, just registered as not being authorised to carry over 3.5 tonnes.

Can anyone here confirm if this is true, and/or report their experiences with how easy it was?

Many thanks,

Bernie )


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Technically possible to 'down-plate' BUT before you proceed, get the dealer to have it weighed empty, but ideally with full fuel tank and with gas bottles fitted. Then subtract this figure from 3,500 kg and see if there is enough payload left to make the van usable.

In estimating what payload you need, allow your own weights, plus 1 kg for every litre of fresh water in the tank. Then estimate what other things you will need (food, clothes, hobby equipment etc.)

As a rough guide, a van with less than around 400 kg of total payload may make it pretty hard to use.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

You can replate downwards, but be very, very careful on the payload.

You will almost certainly find that the payload in the manufuacturer' s documentation is optimistic even with a GVW of 3,850. If you drop 350kg, your available payload may well disappear completely or become so small as to make your life very difficult.

Check the handbook to see how Burstner calculates payload for the MH you are looking at - see what they have left out. Have another look at the MH itself - any extras like a bike rack, awning, tow bar etc. will probably not be allowed for in the stated available payload.

I am just trying to make an MH plated at 3400kg and with a manufacturer's stated payload of 495kg work "on the road". It is almost impossible to stay legal with the very minimum on board.

Knowing what I know now, I would ask the seller to have the vehicle weighed in a state as close to the handbook MIRO as possible (total and both axles). That may give you a better idea of what payload you have in practice.

If you still think you can live with it, phone SVTech with all the MH details and discuss what the effect of replating would be on the axle loadings.

I'm really not trying to depress you, but I hope this helps.

Best of luck

Mike


----------



## 118532 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tip.

I'm buying it privately, so I'll have to do this myself. I can find a weighbridge no problem, but what do I need to do to get it re-plated? Does this have to be done by a dealership while supplying a new data plate?

Ta,

Bernie


----------



## 118532 (Nov 30, 2008)

Also thanks to loughrigg, you wrote that as I was writing the above reply. I'm not depressed - forewarned is forearmed as they say. Besides, there are plenty more 'vans out there.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Bernie and a very warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts.

You are Not the first person to be offered a motorhome that you could not legally drive!!

Only last September, EdinburghCamper came across the same problem. Read how he went about it. It might help you.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-52068-days0-orderasc-0.html

Make sure you read all the posts to that thread.

Loughrigg is also involved with motorhome weight issues, so his story might be worth reading too.

JeanLuc has mentioned 400kg as a minimum payload. He's offered a good 'starter for ten' but somehow, we managed to get rid of 620kg and we've checked and weighed and checked again!!!

Whatever you decide, I wish you well. Good luck.

Oh, if you subscribe to the tune of £10, you'll be able to access this whole website and do your own searches. The questions you are likely to ask have already been answered! Take advantage of the experience of others. That's what MotorhomeFacts is about: "Connecting Motorhomers"...


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

bernie_s said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I'm buying it privately, so I'll have to do this myself. I can find a weighbridge no problem, but what do I need to do to get it re-plated? Does this have to be done by a dealership while supplying a new data plate?
> 
> ...


Bernie

The people to speak to are SVTech on 01772 621800. They are very knowledgeable and helpful. The cost for a "paper" replating exercise including certificate and self-adhesive tamper proof plate is £200 + vat.

Mike


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

For replating of vehicles you will find a company called SV Tech very knowledgeable and very helpful.

Stuart


----------



## 118532 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thaks all, you've all been very helpful.

While I have you, if anyone knows of any second hand motorhomes drivable on a 3,500 license with a longitudinal fixed rear double, two forwards facing belted passenger seats for around 20K I'd be glad for the tip.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

bernie_s said:


> Thaks all, you've all been very helpful.
> 
> While I have you, if anyone knows of any second hand motorhomes drivable on a 3,500 license with a longitudinal fixed rear double, two forwards facing belted passenger seats for around 20K I'd be glad for the tip.


You only have one more 'courtesy post' left. If you pay your 'tenner' and sign up you can search and ask to your heart's content!


----------



## 118532 (Nov 30, 2008)

Done - the answers in this post alone are worth a tenner )


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Congratulations and big pat on the back! :wink:  

You won't regret your decision to subscribe. Welcome new subscriber! :lol: :BIG:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bernie_s said:


> Thaks all, you've all been very helpful.
> 
> While I have you, if anyone knows of any second hand motorhomes drivable on a 3,500 license with a longitudinal fixed rear double, two forwards facing belted passenger seats for around 20K I'd be glad for the tip.


Hi Bernie

Have a look round for an Adria Coral 650SP this is what ours is and sounds what you want the weight is 3500 as well.

Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

... and Bernie, that's what we've got! See the Avatar. 

Happy to provide info on it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Bernie,

Unless I missed it, you don't mention the reason for restricting to 3,500kg.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Kev_Behr said:


> Hi Bernie,
> 
> Unless I missed it, you don't mention the reason for restricting to 3,500kg.


You did its in the first post "License restrctions limit us to 3,500kg"

Derek


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry Derek, 

I did see that bit, when I re-read it after posting, (I should do it first) I meant to ask what the licence restriction was, I assumed age, (but didn't want to be impolite) but I'm sure I read on this site that it had been upped to 7,500kg


----------

